# What Happened?



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

When R/O's and Radio Rooms became redundant, what did the likes of Marconi do with all the kit fited on all their contracted ships? I assume the shipowners didn't want it anymore, so how did they get rid of it?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Many of them didn't. It is still floating around.

Some of the original radio rooms are still as they were.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Lead me to one, I'll buy it!


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

When we did the GMDSS conversions in the late 1990s, we often left the old radio gear in place. We often installed the new MF/HF Tx/Rx in the radio room, with JRC gear it was sometimes rack mounted in the old "sparkie console". Many of these old consoles are still floating around, although lately a lot of them have been removed to provide space for computers etc - old radio rooms now being often used as an office for e-mail etc. Next time I see an intact console I'll let you know!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Although the old gear that was on rental from MIMCo still belonged to the company, it had no resale value and to insist that the customer return it from wherever the refit was taking place made no sense. For a time, most MIMCo depots had a few bits that they had dismantled and hung on to, as sources of spares for any locally-based ships that had not yet been converted. 

Eventually it was all just written off the books and scrapped - you couldn't sell it and if you kept it, the accountants wanted it valued, cared for, stock-checked and audited every year. And it took up space that you could better use for other things.


----------

